# Local Lip Sync Problem



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, I have some OLD RCA gear, DRD222, DRD435, & DRD450 and have a problem with the Seattle locals audio being out of sync with the Video. Doesn't seem to be a problem with any channels except the Seattle Locals. Most pronounced with the newest receiver, the 450, and the least with the oldest, the 222. Is it Seattle Locals, or are my receiver just tooooooo old???


----------



## Rivergoat (Sep 17, 2006)

I see it in San Francisco, too. Mainly with KGO Channel 7.

Ultimately, this is not a strong selling point for DTV...any word on cause/solution?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Rivergoat said:


> I see it in San Francisco, too. Mainly with KGO Channel 7.
> 
> Ultimately, this is not a strong selling point for DTV...any word on cause/solution?


You're responding to a four year old post. These sorts of station-specific problems are almost always caused by problems with the local station's signal, or their uplink to DirecTV.

What model Receiver do you have? Have you tried resetting it?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rivergoat said:


> I see it in San Francisco, too. Mainly with KGO Channel 7.
> 
> Ultimately, this is not a strong selling point for DTV...any word on cause/solution?


It's not always DirecTV's fault. Just tune into CSPAN. There's always a lip sync problem. One minute the politicians are talking out of one side of their mouths, the next minute they're talking out of the other side. :sure:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I was watching Time Warner Cable today and NY WPIX channel 11 had lip sync issues.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

In the past when I encountered "lip-sync" issues it always appeared both on my R15's and also on my R22 which is a completely different design (actually, it's an HR-21 HD DVR). I think these issues are non-receiver specific but are transmission issues.


----------

